
Why did US govt not adopt WHO's Covid-19 Test kit? - gg2265
My theory: In USA healthcare system is optimized  to enrich big pharma, healthcare system is not optimized to get care to those who need it, as fast as possible.
If a drug company that is owned by investors on  Wall-street makes test-kit, the company will charge customers in USA hundreds of dollars more than the one designed by WHO. This will enrich all share-holders of that company.
The delay between rejecting WHO&#x27;s test kit and developing own test kit, would have caused undetected spread of virus for few weeks or months.
Is it as simple as this?
======
ggm
Occam's razor suggests simpler reasons: the CDC believed it had a viable test
and government processes favour NIH (not invented here) outcomes. No
conspiracy needed.

~~~
gg2265
Well, in that case Occam's razor confirms the theory. "Government processes
favor NIH (not invented here)". A govt whose representatives are bought by
rich corporations (including big pharma), prefers only-invented-here to enrich
those corporations. (even if that means delayed dissemination of virus-testing
facility)

While trying to dismiss the conspiracy, Occam's razor just confirmed the
conspiracy. After all, digging conspiracies is not always a bad thing.

~~~
ggm
No, the requirement of complexity to maintain a functional conspiracy around
this is confounding. You don't need a conspiracy, if the NIH principle is
common because at scale, corporate US interest benefits anyway.

Why pay for something you're going to get anyway?

